# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Siemens] Πρόβλημα Κουζίνας

## FoZzZ

Καλησπερα σας,

H Κουζίνα που εχω με E-Nr. HE36AB560 στους 180-200 υπερθεμενεται σταματαει
κ αναβοσβηνουν τα νουμερα στο display. Εχει επισκευαστει η πλακετα γτ απο υπεθερμανση 
μετα δεν εδειχνε τπτ.
Παω για θερμοστατη? Η μηπως δεν δουλευει ο ανεμιστηρας εξαερωσης?

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Θοδωρή,
η SIEMENS HE36AB560 είναι εντοιχισμένος φούρνος ψησίματος.
Όταν γράφεις αναβοσβήνουν τα νούμερα στο Display ποιους ακριβώς  αριθμούς εννοείς;
Ο ανεμιστήρας δημιουργεί ρεύμα θερμού αέρα εντός του θαλάμου ψησίματος κι ελέγχεται
ακουστικά αν λειτουργεί.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση από την ιστοσελίδα : https://www.siemens-home.bsh-group.com/gr/supportdetail/product/HE36AB560/01 
παρέχεται *On Line* τεχνική υποστήριξη της εντοιχισμένης ηλεκτρικής σου κουζίνας.
Υποχρεωτική αναγραφή του E-Nr κι ημερ/νίας αγοράς της συσκευής, όπως κι εγγραφή στο 
λογ/σμό της *SIEMENS*.
ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ μ΄ ΥΓΕΙΑ.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

